# Classified Spots



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Not my cars:

 1984 Volkswagen Quantum GL-5 - $2750









1982 VW Volkswagen Quantum Coupe Automatic - COLLECTOR CAR - $2282


----------

